# C. Betty Ford ‘York’ AM/AOS a fine First Lady



## tomp (Jan 20, 2022)

For those who like eye candy, enjoy. Details of this and other First Lady Orchids are available in Chadwick’s article.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 20, 2022)

Magnificent!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2022)

lovely velvet lip


----------



## terryros (Jan 21, 2022)

A very complex hybrid, but about as good as any darker lavender Cattleya. It makes very large growths so you need space to grow it. I have one mericlone like yours but another plant from a different mericloning that has smaller growths, pinker, smaller flowers, but better shaped flowers. Genetic drift with the mericloning process. I keep both cultivars.


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 29, 2022)

Beautiful, the flowers look like they’re glowing!


----------

